# Eure eigenen PC Hardware Tops+Flops 2019



## Caduzzz (23. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 

Ich dachte mir, aus reiner Neugierde begründet und anlehnend an die "Hardwarewahl" von PCGH, was waren denn so eure PC Hardware Tops und Flops in diesem Jahr?

Geht gar nicht um die neueste, innovativste Hardware, welche dieses Jahr vorgestellt worden ist, sondern einfach nur eure persönlichen Highlights und Überraschungen. Oder auch Fehlgriffe...?

Was würdet ihr empfehlen, warum findet ihr das gut/schlecht. Ganz subjektiv, muss ja jetzt keine Druckreife Rezension werden.

Ich würde das mal so, locker, einteilen in Top/Empfehlung/Überraschung, Flop und - seien wir doch mal ehrlich, so unter uns Hardwarenerds - ... Schnäppchen 

Na dann fang ich mal an:

*Top
*Meine Ducky One 2 TKL RGB mit MX-Black. Für mich einfach herrlich zu tippen, Qualität ist super. Bin gegeistert! Das Geld loht sich.

*Überraschung*
Glorious PC Gaming Race "Model O-" bzw. "Model O" Maus. Als die "Model O" raus kam und die ersten Rezis erschienen dachte ich noch was das für ein Schrott wäre. Leichte, gelöcherte Maus - brauch_ ich_ nicht!
Dann, hab ich vor einigen Wochen was bei Caseking abgeholt und beim warten hab ich dann die "Model O-" entdeckt und mal anfassen können.
WOW, ich war echt hin und weg! Die flitzt gerade zu übers Mauspad, unglaublich! Und sie hat sich gut angefühlt. Finde die überraschend sehr gut, sehr angenehm in der Hand. Nach jahrelangem "Softtouch"-Material meiner alten Castor fühlt sich das matte Plastik richtig gut an. Und die RGB Beleuchtung find ich super. Das leise Mausrad, ein Traum.
Kurz, ich kann die echt empfehlen. 

edit"Überraschung": 
Und, den Noctua-U12S chromax.Black. Hat meinen betagten Prolimatech Megahalems Black würdig und besser als erwartet abgelöst.

*Flop*
"Flop" in "" da es jetzt nicht sooo tragisch ist bzw. mich nur darin bestätigt, dass mein jetziges Asus Board, nach Jahren mit mehreren Asus Mainboards, wohl erst einmal mein Letztes sein wird.
Also, hab mir letztens wirklich günstig ein zweites Paar G.Skill Trident Z RGB gekauft. Ram kann man ja angeblich nie genug haben und drauf gespuckt ob nun 4x8 in Vollbestückung oder nicht anstatt zwei größeren Riegeln...naja, ihr kennt das.
So Ram eingesetzt, XMP...läuft alles super. Aber, RGB...total unsynchron. Leider nicht reproduzierbar, d.h. beim Start sind alle vier Riegel total synchron, aber mit der Zeit schert immer ein Riegel aus und ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen drei zu schnell/langsam. Mal der Ram im 2.Slot..mal im 1.Slot...mal im 3. Slot. Ist jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber mir 'nen Tick zu bunt.
Warum benutze ich nicht das tolle Asus Aura Sync? Hab dieses Jahr genug Ärger mit Asus Software gehabt, das kann Asus einfach nicht...wär 'nen Thread für sich.
Also sieht es jetzt grad mehr nach Einhornkotze statt Einhornschweif aus.

*Schnäppchen*
Ich war mit meinem alten Gehäuse nicht wirklich glücklich, also wieder umgucken. Ich war aber diesmal nicht bereit wieder so viel Geld auszugeben bzw. nach ein, zwei Gehäusen bei denen ich das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht so gut fand, war ich einfach skeptischer.
Ich fand ja das Jonsbo UMX4 immer ganz cool. Aber so richtig mag ich es nicht, wenn der Deckel quasi nur Mesh ist. Dafür gibt's ja auch noch das UMX4plus. Größer, nicht so kompakt, aber clean.
Die UVP war mir allerdings zu hoch, nix da. Dann hab ich bei Alternate gesehen, dass es das Case im Outlet gibt. Beschreibung war sehr gut - das Gehäuse sollte quasi nur 'ne beschädigte Verpackung haben, aber noch relativ teuer...ok, dann doch ein paar Wochen hin und her überlegt.
Und als ich dann mal wieder rein guckte: 94€ anstatt 180€. OK, ZACK, gekauft.
Joa, alles Ok soweit. Verpackung war Beschädigt...und was nicht erwähnt wurde (vermutlich nicht genau hingeschaut bei der Retour) das Gehäuse ist an einer Stelle leicht verzogen. Wenn man es nicht weiß bzw. als alter Hardwarenerd nach Fehlern sucht, würde es einem gar nicht auffallen. Aber hätte ich das bei 180€ Neuware entdeckt, hätte ich das auch auf der Stelle zurückgeschickt.
Jetzt bin ich zufrieden und die Jagdlust ist erst einmal befriedigt.

So, jetzt ihr 

Grüße Caduzzz


----------



## azzih (23. Dezember 2019)

Puh schwer zu sagen, weiss gar net was ich alles gekauft hab das Jahr. Aber bei dem Gskill RAM geb ich dir Recht. Hab auch son teures 32GB  Kit mit RGB gedöns gekauft extra "for  Ryzen" und läuft dann nicht mal ansatzweise stabil mit den angegebenen 3666. Ging direkt wieder zurück zum Händler.

Dann hab ich noch mein X470 Board von MSI ersetzt mit dem ich nie ganz warm geworden bin gegen ein X570 -P von Asus und das läuft nun auch so wie ich mir das denke.

Ich änder jetzt dein Thread einfach mal auf generell Elektronik und nicht nur PC Hardware. Und da muss ich als Positivbeispiel klar die neuen Airpods von Apple erwähnen. Perfekte kinderleichte Einrichtung, tolle Bluetooth Reichweite, gute Akkukapazität und Sound ist auch okay. Die Dinger sind einfach super praktisch und das Noise Cancelling macht sich sowohl  im Fitti als auch manchmal im Büro ganz gut.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist dieses Jahr ein Be Quiet Straight Power E11 550W kaputt gegangen.
Das hatte ich letztes Jahr gekauft.
Aber ich schiebe das mal auf ein Montagsmodell.
Mein E9 was ich vorher hatte lief jahrelang ohne Probleme.
Deswegen habe ich auch wieder ein E11 genommen.
Nur 650W, weil sie kein anderes da hatten und ich sonst hätte länger warten müssen.

Ansonsten habe ich mir dieses Jahr nur einen neuen WLAN Stick und eine XBox One Controller gekauft. 
Letzteren schenke ich mir quasi zu Weihnachten und habe ich noch nicht in Betrieb genommen.
Achso und eine Blutooth Box von JBL (mit meiner Frau zusammen). Die wird morgen auch in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Dezember 2019)

Top:
Ryzen 2700
ASUS X370-A
JMicron-IDE-Karte

Flop:
Goobay-Adapter für PS/2 --> hat manchmal Wackelkontakt


----------



## HisN (24. Dezember 2019)

Top
Titan RTX. 
Leistung Pur und keine Sorgen beim VRAM

Flop
G.Skill Ripjaws 5
Nach 24 Monaten ein Riegel kaputt und G.Skill hat unter dem HS inzwischen die Chips gewechselt. Die neuen Riegel laufen (in meinem System) wie ein Sack Nüsse. Aber 128GB tun es auch mit "nur" 2.6Ghz.

Überraschung
Lian Li PC O8
Hätte nie Gedacht das mir ein Gehäuse so viel Spaß macht.
und
Club3d USB-C auf DP1.2 Adapter ... funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mir seit 2 Jahren kein einziges Stück PC Hardware gekauft *gg*


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Dezember 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seit 2 Jahren kein einziges Stück PC Hardware gekauft *gg*



Geht mir ebenfalls so.


----------



## Caduzzz (24. Dezember 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Überraschung
> Lian Li PC O8
> Hätte nie Gedacht das mir ein Gehäuse so viel Spaß macht.



Hab' dein System aus der Signatur gesehen, sieht cool aus


----------



## Bongripper666 (24. Dezember 2019)

Ein gutes Lian Li Gehäuse ist aber Normalzustand. Die Dinger gibt es nicht in mittelmäßig.


----------



## joraku (24. Dezember 2019)

Top: Umstieg auf 4k Monitor (LG 27UK650-W ) für Office / Filme. Wie schnell man sich an die Anzahl an Pixeln gewöhnt. 

Flop: beim Transport meines Rechners hat sich die Pumpe der Komplettwasserkühlung verabschiedet. Läuft einfach nicht mehr. Damit hat die Exkursion in diesen Bereich auch ein Thema. Ein neuer "klassischer" Tower-Kühler ist bereits auf dem Weg zu mir, bedingt durch die Feiertage natürlich jetzt mit ordentlich Verzögerung. Ich Depp hab natürlich die CPU auch ohne Boxed-Kühler gekauft... ist ja nicht so, dass ich den Rechner aufgrund von notwendiger Bildbearbeitung extra mit zu meinen Eltern genommen habe. 

Danke, Enermax Liqmax II 240 - die Jahre mit dir waren zwar in Ordnung, haben mich aber nicht wirklich umgehauen, was Kühlleistung & Lautstärke angeht. Budget-Wasserkühlung halt, würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen - wenn, dann muss sowohl CPU als auch GPU unter Wasser gesetzt werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (28. Dezember 2019)

"gefällt mir" kann man ja hier nicht drücken, aber danke euch


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Dezember 2019)

TOP: 
 Phanteks Eclipse P600S , richtig nice
..wollte eigentlich Dark Base 900 pro holen,aber Rosigatton hat mich stattdessen überredet die Phanteks zunehmen.
Contra: Hat leider kein Reset Knopf  aber macht nixs. 


Schnäppchen, 
-Asus Rog Strix Advanced Edit.  rtx2080 für 387 Euro(Neu) 
-Acer Predator XB1 XB271HUbmiprz für 315 Euro, 
  Auf Amazon Warehouse stand eigentlich nur Optische Schäden am Standbein und Hinten, war aber keine schäden zusehen, nur der Stropor verpackung war halt kaputt,
  Sicherheitsfolien usw. waren alle noch drauf, haben die wohl net richtig nach geguckt 
-Phanteks Eclipse P600S für 98 Euro, Hatte dicke Kratze und beschädigung am Frontpanel, 
Amazon gab mir dafür ne Gutschein und die Super Support von Phanteks  hat mir kostenlos(net mal für Versand geld genommen) eine neues Frontpanel geschickt <3

Flop:

 Fällt mich nichts ein


----------

